# Samick guitars?



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Are their acoustics any good? I remember their basses back in the day as being the next best thing to a piece of crap.

Interesting Samick acoustic for sale locally.


----------



## cracka (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it a Greg Bennet? Is it older with the electronics box missing? If so let me know, mine was stolen..

I had that guitar for about 7 or 8 years, they aren't bad guitars at all, but I did have it set up, frets refinished etc, and a new pickup installed. But it was a very durable guitar that didn't sound bad and it was a guitar I wasn't scared to bring anywhere.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

No, not yours, and not a Greg Bennet either. It is a 9 string with no pickup/preamp. Obviously quite unique, but priced a bit high for a samick me thinks.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

One the local dealers here sold Samick for years and if I remember right they were just ok for the price point. If you looked there would always be something better in the exact same price range from another brand. Almost every Samick that came through had played awful and sound dead, with the exception of their Greg Benet line of electrics when that came out which seemed to be a big step up in quality control. If it's priced high then personally I would pass on it.


----------

